# seul contre moi-même



## olympiades

Bonjour à tous,

Je cherche à traduire en italien la phrase: "Seul contre moi-même". Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Necsus

Probablement "solo contro me stesso", mais tu devrais donner plus de contexte.


----------



## olympiades

Merci pour ta réponse!

En fait il n'y a pas de contexte, "Seul contre moi-même" c'est le titre d'une oeuvre que je viens de finir et que je dois traduire en de nombreuses langues, dont l'italien pour les différents festivals. Donc je pense que "Solo contro me stesso", comme titre, c'est bon, non?

Merci encore


----------



## Necsus

Oui, c'est la traduction littérale.


----------



## olympiades

Molte grazie!


----------



## l'isoladeltesoro

Je suis d'acord...
"Solo contro me stesso" c'est bien.


----------



## Sitaly

solo* con* me stesso / solo *contro* me stesso

dipende dal contesto


----------

